# Wimbley the Star!



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

I just got my Wimbley over the weekend and already he is a star!!! 

He made it on to cute overload!!

http://cuteoverload.com/tag/hedgehogs/

If you've never seen that site it is AMAZING! I think that Hedgehogs are so naturally cute that they have an advantage on getting onto this site!

Since he was posted on that site his first YouTube video has gone up 200 views!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wimbley is very cute and belongs on cute overload no doubt


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice!! Congratulations! hehe I had to umm.. bypass my company's Web block to see Wimbley but it was well worth the.. ummm.. illegal-ness.. lol
I just couldn't resist!! XD
Wimbley is adorable!!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

He's super cute!  

Looks like someone needs a nail trim though, hopefully he'll let you cut those super long nails! :lol: 

Good luck with your new star


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

kurai18 said:


> Nice!! Congratulations! hehe I had to umm.. bypass my company's Web block to see Wimbley but it was well worth the.. ummm.. illegal-ness.. lol
> I just couldn't resist!! XD
> Wimbley is adorable!!


Ok I dunno what your work policy is and I dunno how cute the hedgehog actually is, but no hedgie is worth my job. hahaha!! I'll be waiting until I get home, thank you.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wimbley is so handsome!


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

SnufflePuff said:


> He's super cute!
> 
> Looks like someone needs a nail trim though, hopefully he'll let you cut those super long nails! :lol:
> 
> Good luck with your new star


haha! Yup! That picture was taken the first day I brought him home. Since then I've had success cutting his nails. He's pretty calm when I do it. Though I've had to do it several times because I keep realizing I missed a toe! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just an angel! His 2 videos are wonderful too! Perhaps you and Wimbley will start your own band!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

